# Over head plunge routing on a sliding table.



## probes (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, im new to these forums, hopefully someone can help me. At the moment im making special flat boards approx 600x 150x 45mm with various slots in at various depths. Im using a jig and guide method at the moment running the slots by hand. I would like to do by another method as i have a wrist injury and the endless strain is causing it to get worse.
My idea comes from a few years working on a pillar milling machine, with a precision adjustable table, where the board can be fixed and the table cranked along in both x-y axis and needing to pretty damn accurate. Does a similar machine existing with a router on, obviously a steel miling machine only runs at about 2500rpm max and a router up in the 20000's. Can one been made? Any ideas greatly received. Paul


----------



## probes (Sep 8, 2011)

here's a link to something that looks like what im thinking, this is obviously not suitable for routing but gives my needs for a table... actually i cant link yet but if you google SPG/XJ9512 MILLING it shows the model.


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

probes said:


> Hi, im new to these forums, hopefully someone can help me. At the moment im making special flat boards approx 600x 150x 45mm with various slots in at various depths. Im using a jig and guide method at the moment running the slots by hand. I would like to do by another method as i have a wrist injury and the endless strain is causing it to get worse.
> My idea comes from a few years working on a pillar milling machine, with a precision adjustable table, where the board can be fixed and the table cranked along in both x-y axis and needing to pretty damn accurate. Does a similar machine existing with a router on, obviously a steel miling machine only runs at about 2500rpm max and a router up in the 20000's. Can one been made? Any ideas greatly received. Paul


You can do that on most Computer controlled machines (CNC) the cost would be $2000.00+ I have a manual Legacy mill. It is the REVO model, a desk top model. It is four axes (X, Y, Z and handles round stock six inches round and 36 inches long. They do not make that model any more, but there is 1200 and 1800 model for sale. The cost is around $1000.00. The photos are what my unit looks like. I also have a CarveWright unit, it is a CNC unit.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Forum member Mark Sternberg posted his homemade milling machine a while back:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/22980-my-home-made-router-milling-machine.html


But from what you described it sounds like an overarm pin router setup might work well for what you are doing.

A lot of the newer models use a foot pedal operated pneumatic cylinder to raise and lower the head.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mount the router on skis or mount the router on a sled that passes over your work. You can do a forum search for the skis.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

The Legacy Ornamental Mill may be the answer to your question - these machines have a broad range of milling capabilities - one of which is as an overhead pin router.


----------

